# Long legged girl on Westminster Bridge



## Huey Slick

This is my first attempt at street photography, taken on Westminster Bridge, London.
I used a Panasonic LX3 which is now the camera I use the most.


----------



## Photog

This is lacking something IMO. It needs some kind of lead-in lines or strong indication of the subject matter - something that conveys the message behind the shot. As it is, it is not a lot different from any snapshot anywhere in London. The fact that it contains a woman with very long legs doesn't say much unless you make a feature of it somehow.


----------



## Early

Photos from the dark side of the ocean always interest me, so thanks for that.  And the girl?  Tall with shapely legs that she likes to show off.  Thanks for that, too.

Technically, I like the photo.  I'm glad you didn't kill it with contrast.  I only wish more people were visible from the front.


----------



## Huey Slick

Thanks for the comments, which have been taken on board.
I didn't intend to take any photos from this spot but as I suffer from severe Plantar Faciliitus I was having terrible trouble walking (left my tablets at home, not that they help too much) and was holding onto the bridge for support; it was just that I happened to turn and see her walking away from me.


----------



## Sachphotography

Am I the only one who wonder how on earth the person got into those pants. Holy schmoly those things are tight!


----------



## Oldschool92'

Sachphotography said:


> Am I the only one who wonder how on earth the person got into those pants. Holy schmoly those things are tight!



Same here...it just doesn't make sense!


----------



## Derrel

Sachphotography said:


> Am I the only one who wonder how on earth the person got into those pants. Holy schmoly those things are tight!



The world could use more mysteries like that. Really, it could.


----------



## Sachphotography

LOL


----------



## SrBiscuit

they are spray on. lol


----------



## Huey Slick

Nah, not spray on....but close.
They're leggings made to look like jeans.....tight jeans at that


----------



## T_P_Photography

Photog said:


> This is lacking something IMO. It needs some kind of lead-in lines or strong indication of the subject matter - something that conveys the message behind the shot. As it is, it is not a lot different from any snapshot anywhere in London. The fact that it contains a woman with very long legs doesn't say much unless you make a feature of it somehow.



I agree.


----------



## magkelly

Some high fashion jeans have lycra mixed into the denim. They're not as stiff as regular jeans and you can wear them LOTS tighter. 



Sachphotography said:


> Am I the only one who wonder how on earth the person got into those pants. Holy schmoly those things are tight!


----------

